# Certain shared folder is only accessable under XP based computers



## darthrevan945 (Jan 1, 1970)

hi all,
Ive got a server running at home (just for fun, and practice for my networking class) Its running 2008 R2. I have a 3TB drive with all of my stuff it, its split into two partitions, one is 500GB the other 2.5TB, I plugged into the server and shared both of them. The 500GB side works on everything, but the other 2.5TB partition is giving access denied to any computer above XP. All other shared folders on the server are working normally, its just that partition on that drive.

My laptop with XP can access it, but my desktop with windows 7 cannot. Another desktop with 8.1 dualbooting XP, same issue. XP can access it, 8.1 is denied access for some reason. All permissions are full control for everyone. Also, if I try accessing it on the server using "\\server\folder" it gives the same problem as it is server 2008 R2, not 2003/XP. But I can access it locally on the server with computer or its drive letter.
as a side note, I tried sharing a folder inside that partition instead of sharing the root, and it does the same exact thing...

I've never seen this before, I've seen it the other way around, XP cant use and 7 can, but this is just weird.

thanks in advanced for anyone who can help me with this weird issue.


----------

